# Eyeglass wearers...What do you do?



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I have to wear glasses because I'm near-sighted.I always wind up blowing while it's still snowing and the wind always seems to blow the snow coming out of the shute,right into my face.This covers my glasses with snow.

Am I the only one that this problem drives absolutely bat **** crazy?

If it's sunny out after a storm,I CAN remove my glasses and see well enough to blow snow.

More than likely,the answer is to live with it,but considering that there's some rather clever people hanging about these forums,I was wondering if someone had their own solution.

A snow-cab for the blower is out-I had one on another machine years ago and hated it.Wearing goggles over my glasses would only make me sweat and fog up.I ain't buying contacts again-hated them.

Just wonderin',thanks.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Ski goggles. Make sure to get the type for wearing over glasses. If you have any fogging, try using Cat Crap. Don't get it from a litter box. It won't work. Many ski shops have it or you can get it online. You rub it on lenses (glasses and or goggles) and wipe off with clean dry cloth to prevent fogging. Also be sure to put on glasses AND goggles before going outdoors and leave goggles on and in place to avoid fogging. You can even get ski goggles with a battery-operated fan for fogging.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

Mike C. said:


> I have to wear glasses because I'm near-sighted.I always wind up blowing while it's still snowing and the wind always seems to blow the snow coming out of the shute,right into my face.This covers my glasses with snow.
> 
> Am I the only one that this problem drives absolutely bat **** crazy?
> 
> ...


I am also nearly legally blind without my glasses. I have contact lenses I can wear and this is not a bad option. Since you don't like contacts, you can get single day disposable contacts pretty cheep. You would only be wearing them every once and a while. I guess you have to decide which annoyance is more manageable. The problem I have with contacts is that my contacts are so strong that I can't see anything up close at all. If I need to make a repair or something, I have to put some reading glasses on over my contacts to see anything.

When I wear my glasses, I use this on them,
Sea Drops Scuba and Snorkeling Mask Defog
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091OWRRU/ref=twister_B0055QEI8O?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

This does a pretty good job of keeping my glasses from fogging up. I then keep a cleaning cloth in my pocket to wipe off the snow when necessary.

I also a pair of ski goggles over my glasses if it is blowing particularly bad or is very cold. These have an anti fog coating and I use more of the sea drops every time I use them.
McNett OutdoorMaster OTG Over Glasses Ski Snowboard Goggles 100% UV Protection
https://www.amazon.com/OutdoorMaster-OTG-Ski-Goggles-Protection/dp/B01HLV5N84

The mask does fog up eventually and I do need to keep a cleaning cloth and the defog drops in my pocket to refresh them every once and a while. They do make anti-fog goggles that have fans or heating elements to defog like your car windshield but these cost $100-$150 and that's a bit too much for me compared to keeping a rag in my pocket and just dealing with it.

Contacts are probably your best bet, but again, pick you poison.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had that happen so many times over the years I can't count.

For about the last 15 years I've used a good backpacking breathable/waterproof rain coat/parka with a hood big enough that allows a winter hat underneath and it extends to the sides enough to help during the big blows that come my way. I usually stop the blower and turn my head away. 

If my glasses get 'er good, I usually take them off and clear them up at the exhaust. That may be stupid to some, but it works for me. It's also my hand warmer...and I hold my breath during the operation.

I haven't melted my lenses...yet :blush:


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

If you try goggles, make sure they're anti fog. Most will have a double lens (just like a double or triple pane window). Don't use a single lens goggle (like safety goggles) because they won't work. Yes, my goggle with the fan is relatively expensive but I only use it for skiing. It's a life saver for helicopter skiing, especially when the temperature was -42.

I have a cheaper thermal lens pair for the snowblower.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Face Shield*



Mike C. said:


> I have to wear glasses because I'm near-sighted.I always wind up blowing while it's still snowing and the wind always seems to blow the snow coming out of the shute,right into my face.This covers my glasses with snow.
> 
> Am I the only one that this problem drives absolutely bat **** crazy?
> 
> ...


I also wear glasses - 
I used a FULL FACE SHIELD on those windy days


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Firepower-Quick-Adjusting-Ratcheting-Hard-Hat/4683141


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Anti-fog products? Maybe I'm old fashioned or have poor hygiene (or both) but all I do is spit on the inside of the goggles and move it around with my finger. That's also worked on my diving mask for decades.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> I also wear glasses -
> I used a FULL FACE SHIELD on those windy days
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Firepower-Quick-Adjusting-Ratcheting-Hard-Hat/4683141


Interesting that you should mention this.I was in Lowe's just a couple of weeks ago looking for nothing in particular and decided before I left to try and find a face shield-I do a lot of angle/bench grinding.

They didn't have a single one in stock and I just checked all the stores within 60 miles of me and they show none in stock.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Tony P. said:


> Anti-fog products? Maybe I'm old fashioned or have poor hygiene (or both) but all I do is spit on the inside of the goggles and move it around with my finger. That's also worked on my diving mask for decades.




same here, was wondering when someone would mention this


cheap and it works, for diving mask that is, never thought about it for skiing goggles.


anyways, to finish up on tony's post, just rince with water and dry before putting them on


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

drop of dish soap on glasses, no water, polish out


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Ski goggles. Make sure to get the type for wearing over glasses. If you have any fogging, try using Cat Crap. Don't get it from a litter box. It won't work. Many ski shops have it or you can get it online. You rub it on lenses (glasses and or goggles) and wipe off with clean dry cloth to prevent fogging. Also be sure to put on glasses AND goggles before going outdoors and leave goggles on and in place to avoid fogging. You can even get ski goggles with a battery-operated fan for fogging.


+1 on the ski goggles. Works great and helps keep a large portion of your face warm without too much restrictions. Yellow lens really sharpen up things on a snowy day.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't wear them when using the blower.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CO Snow said:


> If you try goggles, make sure they're anti fog. Most will have a double lens (just like a double or triple pane window). Don't use a single lens goggle (like safety goggles) because they won't work. Yes, my goggle with the fan is relatively expensive but I only use it for skiing. It's a life saver for helicopter skiing, especially when the temperature was -42.
> 
> I have a cheaper thermal lens pair for the snowblower.


This is what I use. I have Scott double lens ski goggles and no problems.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Same here use ski goggles


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah....my world of clear vision is about 2 feet, lol!!!

I guess I just put up with it! Haven't had to blow much this winter here in good-ol' Fargo! I do use a pullover "bank-robber" mask, then carefully put my glasses back on. It does ok I guess. 
Back when I snowmobiled more, there was a neat mask that directed your nose & mouth breath down & out of the helmet, so glasses wouldn't fog. I haven't thought about those for a long time!

Faron


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't wear Glasses OR Contacts . . . . and I want to keep it that way !

In my area, we experience some fairly unpredictable wind patterns, and the wind will often whip the output plume of my snowblower horizontally right back into my face . . . . and my eyes. Shards of ice, sleet, frozen rain and even those seemingly harmless snowflakes would scar my vision (I'm surprised they didn't bleed); and trying to clear snow with your eyes closed doesn't work very well.

I adopted the use of some UV Rated Ski Goggles several years ago, and that now leaves me "confident" enough to keep my eyes open while working. They're not being damaged and still feel good after hours of clearing snow.

This has worked so well that I now use Ski Goggles while mowing my lawn(s). I mow between 2½ and 3 Acres on this farm, and I used to tolerate having my eyes accumulate gobs of grass dust and dirt that would take at least a day to rid myself of. No more.

And that Ultra Violet protection is beneficial during the Winter too; with the reflection off the snow, we probably benefit more from UV protection during the winter than during the summer.

So I use Ski Googles year round, even though I don't wear Glasses or Contacts; and I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Gee, I never thought of you guys who have to wear glasses while clearing. This has to be a real SOAB to deal with. I am one of the fortunate ones who do not have to wear glasses for far away... ( at least yet anyway) For reading... yes. I do not envy you guys.


----------



## eyeglassrepairusa (Jul 16, 2019)

There are many companies which manufacture anti-fog eyeglasses. You should buy their products. Here are some popular anti-fog eyeglasses.

1. Dewalt DPG55-11C Clear Anti-Fog Safety Glasses
2. Uvex S0250X Ultra-spec 2000 Safety Glasses
3. No-Cry Clear, Anti-fog, and Scratch-resistant Safety Glasses
4. 3M Virtua CCS Protective Glasses
5. DEWALT DPG82-11CTR Anti-Fog Dual Mold Safety Goggle


----------

